
Show HN: I've made an extension to rid YouTube of BAD sponsored ads - qrlk
https://adwhore.net/en
======
Nextgrid
I’m worried that the political jokes (which I personally appreciate) may put
some people off.

Also, I believe there is already an extension to block sponsored segments - is
there an reason why you chose to make a separate one instead of just
contributing there? Any chance the block lists can be shared across both
extensions as to not waste the volunteers’ efforts?

